# Gentlemen, on the subject of female pubic hair.....



## NipNip (Apr 16, 2015)

AnneM said:


> Who would have a _problem_ with the abundant pubic hair of a woman of Italian heritage?


Hm, alright. The answer is Yes and No, depending on what level of abundant we are talking.

Let me start by changing the 'threshold' of judgment from the *Aesthetic *standard (which, I suppose, assumes 0mm) to the *Hygienic *standard. It judges much more loosely. It says, basically: I accept the _natural image_, or any personal variations of that image -- _so long as it doesn't represent an unkept forest._

For exceeding that hygienic threshold raises several negatives in the form of questions: Does the subject take care of her body? Does the body take care of herself, generally? Are we even welcome here? Where even is the hole..?


I think a fine analogy would be the state of one's apartment. When you are coming over -- and the people knew in advance that you would -- you expect _some _level of cleanness, as a sign of *hospitality*. You, the visitor, don't and can't except hotel cleanness (you don't own/rent the place + the different domestic atmosphere can be a charming experience); but if you enter and find the place full of trash, not an empty chair, and the distinct smell of cat urine greeting you from the far corner of the room -- negative thoughts naturally follow, questions arise.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@NipNip Okay, okay, too vivid imagery. I have a PerC image I need to maintain, ok? This is not a hygiene issue, this is a merely an issue of _quantity_. And if a man can't find a hole while he's doing other things down there, then, I don't know, maybe he needs to learn to play the piano. To work on that finger dexterity. 

And, on the subject of forests.....aren't they mostly "unkept?" Isn't that what makes them forests to begin with? Aside from controlled burns, the forest takes care of itself. 

We all know there are different kinds of forests. The kind you can walk thru easily and without fear:









The kind you can walk thru fairly easily, but with some amount of trepidation:









And the kind, like our East Texas woods here, that require significant effort to walk thru:









Neither one of them is me, by the way, just an internet photo. But the article it came from did remind me that I could be making money off all this fucking yaupon!!!


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

I prefer the au naturelle look in both men/women. 

Keeping it trimmed is nice though.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

There's no use beating around the bush here folks!

To be honest I haven't really had to deal with such a case but I'm not sure it would bother me much and now getting older it can be appealing in being a sign of being a woman. In fact one of the earliest exposures to a naked woman I saw was in The Monty Python's The Life of Brian and that lady had plenty down there.

Maybe it'll make it's way back onto the scene as fashion trends are known to do XD


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Aridela said:


> Keeping it trimmed is nice though.


But what if you lose your hair scissors, and the only ones you have left are the kitchen scissors you use to cut pizza, etc? :laughing:


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Wellsy


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

AnneM said:


> @*Wellsy*
> View attachment 827661


Holy shit that is a lotta spiders.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

AnneM said:


> But what if you lose your hair scissors, and the only ones you have left are the kitchen scissors you use to cut pizza, etc? :laughing:


I guess you get tasty pubes?


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Aridela said:


> I guess you get tasty pubes?


Sprinkle dat shit on the pizza


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Wellsy We have so many daddy long legs here. I've actually seen a glob of them like this, on a regular basis. There's a widespread myth that they're the most venomous spider but can't bite you because their mouth is so small. Let's just take this analogy as faaaaaar as we can.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

AnneM said:


> @*Wellsy* We have so many daddy long legs here. I've actually seen a glob of them like this, on a regular basis. There's a widespread myth that they're the most venomous spider but can't bite you because their mouth is so small. Let's just take this analogy as faaaaaar as we can.


Almost like some sort of harmless dentata


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Solely for the sake of getting laid, I'll typically just assume they want me to shave and do so. But I don't really care to. I think it's an impractical thing to do, especially considering how much time I'd have to spend on it collectively. Which isn't to say I don't do plenty of impractical things, but at least I'm not made to believe most of them actually ARE practical. Having a fetish for consistently smooth skin is on par with fetishising never breathing. I don't think it makes sense. 

With oral I at least kind of get it.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

hufflepunk said:


> Solely for the sake of getting laid, I'll typically just assume they want me to shave and do so. But I don't really care to. I think it's an impractical thing to do, especially considering how much time I'd have to spend on it collectively. Which isn't to say I don't do plenty of impractical things, but at least I'm not made to believe most of them actually ARE practical. Having a fetish for consistently smooth skin is on par with fetishising never breathing. I don't think it makes sense.


Because it doesn't make sense. Like much of what we do as humans. This is probably too personal a question, but, hey, it's me. Don't you get irritation after shaving? Which makes it unattractive anyway?? ONE time I went and had it professionally waxed. Yes, it felt like Heaven, for exactly 12 hours or so, at which point it felt like HELL for a whole week. 





> With oral I at least kind of get it.


Cunnilingus is GROSS, IMHO!!!!! And if I liked it, I would never, never, never do that to a guy. At that point I'd shave regardless of how I felt about it. But, thankfully, God made me to _hate_ having oral sex performed on me (thanks, God!) Ugh. I'm shuddering just thinking about it!


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

First of all, your writing voice is hilarious. Just had to say that. Your post definitely cracked me up.

Anyway I do some fitness modeling and for lifting I have to weigh in naked (when I'm particularly fat) a lot so I have to keep myself pretty clean, for professional reasons let alone other reasons. I have to say though it bugs me when men shave their legs more than anything else. I don't know why. I think it probably seems less masculine or something. Unless they're a swimmer, then I totally get it.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

AnneM said:


> But what if you lose your hair scissors, and the only ones you have left are the kitchen scissors you use to cut pizza, etc? :laughing:


Ok, but how are you going to wear the spiciest Italian styles?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Pippi said:


> Ok, but how are you going to wear the spiciest Italian styles?


Are we friends yet???? I already thought, "Nah, I'm gonna wait for that bitch to send ME a friend request."


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@soop


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

AnneM said:


> Are we friends yet???? I already thought, "Nah, I'm gonna wait for that bitch to send ME a friend request."


But I don't actually use my little list of friends for anything. What's it for?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Pippi said:


> But I don't actually use my little list of friends for anything. What's it for?


Validation.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

AnneM said:


> Validation.


That's a way to fine tune a model in programming. 

Does the term have other uses?


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

AnneM said:


> View attachment 827701
> 
> 
> Here's what the Googler says:
> ...


Well I'm familiar with hair being symbolic of castration. I've shaved my head before for that reason. Just ptsd things. Wonder why Britney spears did it? I don't.

Thoughts and ideas from the womb? I'm not sure that's a fact
But i know hair can pick up signals from the environment. Almost all of thought is based off of What you see and hear - hair helps with that. 

I heard someone singing a motherly hymn in the background the other day - convinced it was toward me. It's not often i feel love like that. I hope my generation can grow up to be rich in love like she was to me. A stranger in the distance. Her hair probably picked up on my vibrations.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

AnneM said:


> I find myself wondering how your mom would feel if she read this thread. Or your grandma.


I was going to mention to you that Clarissa Pinkola Estés has a story called The Great Silverbeards on her audiobook The Joyous Body, and she went to a health spa where she drew all the naked old ladies and contemplated their long, silvery pubes, and the stories of their lives.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

WritingLove said:


> Well I'm familiar with hair being symbolic of castration.


I do feel castrated anytime I shave my legs. I'd thought of it as a feeling of emasculation, but that didn't make sense, because it doesn't make me feel less masculine. It makes me feel less of myself, like I've given something up that was part of me. :-(

As it was mentioned before, you have nerve endings that wrap around your hair roots. Hair feels things. You give up part of your senses when you shave your legs.

I don't know if your face feels that way if you shave it.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Pippi said:


> I do feel castrated anytime I shave my legs. I'd thought of it as a feeling of emasculation, but that didn't make sense, because it doesn't make me feel less masculine. It makes me feel less of myself, like I've given something up that was part of me. :-(
> 
> As it was mentioned before, you have nerve endings that wrap around your hair roots. Hair feels things.


Yeah. They cut off people's hair by force in war. They want you to do it yourself. Kind of like blood. They want you to freely give it. Oh they'll take it by force if you don't. 

You see your avatar? See how the kitty is covered? That's what PUSSY'S should be like. I don't know about legs, don't talk to me about legs because I haven't shaven mine. But if you feel wrong when you shave them, I would maybe question why. I had a girl let me touch her freshly shaven, silky legs and it was like touching drugs. So fucking good. She seemed to like the touch of my hairless hands on her hairless legs so I'm not sure what benefit you have that would outweigh that, in keeping on your leg hair.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

AnneM said:


> For the first time in my life, I have access to a panel of (hopefully) disinterested and objective men. And since y'all's pubic hair is probably next on the chopping block in this day and age of emasculation, maybe you will be more inclined to sympathize.
> 
> Who would have a _problem_ with the abundant pubic hair of a woman of Italian heritage?
> 
> Hmmm?


in the spirit of, 'do unto others'... ive been manscaping since i was 18 or 19. i dont see it as emasculating... at all. 

i prefer women take care of their lawn as well. minimally, keeping things trimmed. prefer the lips bare for smoothness. 

i have a problem with an unkempt environment.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

i personally don't like it when guys shave down there. a little trim though is nice. i'm not a guy but i think as far as women go, they should keep it however they like it or how their man likes it if he cares.


----------



## yippy nr 2 (Jun 26, 2019)

I shall not beat around the bush....

My preference is this: I am not into whole forests, but some bushes or grasslands are absolutely sexy, attractive etc. 

In fact I think that pubic hair is a difference between a girl and a woman. I rather date a woman then a girl. 

Completely shaven/waxed vaginas are not my thing that is for sure.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Sigh. I see the pickings are slim to nil should I ever leave my husband for a PerC'er. Typical.


----------



## yippy nr 2 (Jun 26, 2019)

@AnneM All the more reasons to cherish your husband then.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Well how old are you? My impression is that PerC are largely younger adults and many become more comfortable with the reality of other people's bodies like hair when they get older.

But I guess there is also that one must learn to love one instead of the idealization. Consider the lewd love letters between James Joyce with Nora Barnacle. Because of course we rationally understand that other people shit, have snotty noses and such but we keep it out of mind in our day to day interactions. One will see in the letters a kind of realism that is typically abstracted in most people's interaction/conversation.
A person who would love you would love all of you.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@yippy nr 2 @Wellsy 

Is the word.....joke.....in y'all's vocabulary? It'll take time, but Ima work on the two of you. You're going to lighten up so much you'll float into outer space.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

AnneM said:


> @*yippy nr 2* @*Wellsy*
> 
> Is the word.....joke.....in y'all's vocabulary? It'll take time, but Ima work on the two of you. You're going to lighten up so much you'll float into outer space.


haha Well I wasn't taking seriously the leaving one's husband but more the idea that the likelihood that any woman who wanted to date would fair poorly because of some hair because the older one gets the more familiar one should be with the opposite sex's body. Those most disturbed by the body are those least familiar with it.


----------



## yippy nr 2 (Jun 26, 2019)

@AnneM It is. But I have problems with sarcasm, especially when it is just the written word. I need intonation, non-verbal cues in order to understand it completely.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

yippy nr 2 said:


> @AnneM It is. But I have problems with sarcasm, especially when it is just the written word. I need intonation, non-verbal cues in order to understand it completely.


Ok, I'll start recording all my posts on Vocaroo.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

I've been basically bald for as long as I can remember. Using a trimmer, baby oil, razor, rubbing alcohol, ointment in the right combination keeps things from getting irritated, but it's a pain in the ass. I used to get waxed because it was less upkeep, but damn it hurts, and the positions they contort you in are so embarrassing lol. Plus it's a pain having to wait to grow it out enough to do it. What if I have a date that night? When I can afford to get it lasered, it's getting nuked for good. 

I don't just do it out of courtesy, I do it for myself as well. I like the skin to skin contact. I also def don't hate oral lol.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Veggie said:


> I've been basically bald for as long as I can remember. Using a trimmer, baby oil, razor, rubbing alcohol, ointment in the right combination keeps things from getting irritated, but it's a pain in the ass.


My pubic hair just grew three more inches in length just because I read this description of how hard it is to shave it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

AnneM said:


> My pubic hair just grew three more inches in length just because I read this description of how hard it is to shave it. Thanks a lot.


you know, if you just shave _with_ the grain of the hair and not against it, there's no irritation. you don't get as close a shave, but it's a compromise.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Penny said:


> you know, if you just shave _with_ the grain of the hair and not against it, there's no irritation. you don't get as close a shave, but it's a compromise.


Listen, maybe that's true. I've tried and given up before. Do you know how long it takes to shave what I'm dealing with going with "the grain?" I start to question my sanity, then I have an existential crisis, and I can't afford to have existential crises about unnecessary things.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

AnneM said:


> My pubic hair just grew three more inches in length just because I read this description of how hard it is to shave it. Thanks a lot.


Hahaha. It is not my favorite thing. 

I think there's some old school country song - I shaved my legs for this? I'd love the more honest - I shaved my vag for this?

It's more of a pain when I'm not regularly getting it. I'm def not doing that every day - just in case! or something. lol. But maybe I should bc it's less of a process then.

My trimmer requires very minimal effort tho, so I do try to at least do that, even if my sex life is nonexistent.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Veggie said:


> I think there's some old school country song - I shaved my legs for this? I'd love the more honest - I shaved my vag for this?


Oh man, I shave my legs for _myself_. The only man I'm shaving my vag for is Jesus. If He asks me to for some reason. You just never know what He might need from you, and you have to stay open. 



> even if my sex life is nonexistent.


Is it really, tho??? I've been reading your romantic confessions, you know! Did I miss something?


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

And lesions, too.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Pippi said:


> Check out _my_ pussy tattoo.
> 
> Just kidding. It's not mine.
> 
> ...



I guess some need reminders of what they look like....? 
.... also is it me or this guy needs to take his arm to a gynecologist? 


BTW here's a clever way to eliminate the need to shave.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Venoshock said:


> I guess some need reminders of what they look like....?
> .... also is it me or this guy needs to take his arm to a gynecologist?
> 
> 
> BTW here's a clever way to eliminate the need to shave.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

@AnneM


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Venoshock said:


> also is it me or this guy needs to take his arm to a gynecologist?


Then the gynecologist showed him his:


----------



## Theodore (Jul 6, 2011)

Strongly prefer it. I think women who have more body hair also tend to have the nicest hair on top. A thick, longish mop of dark wavy hair gives me the googly eyes. 

ps I have posted once in 5+ years so I'm really diving in here. Hope it helped.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Theodore said:


> Strongly prefer it. I think women who have more body hair also tend to have the nicest hair on top. A thick, longish mop of dark wavy hair gives me the googly eyes.
> 
> ps I have posted once in 5+ years so I'm really diving in here. Hope it helped.


You have NO idea what that means to me. Like, no idea. 

And you're right about the hair on top. 

Check back in another five years for a thread about nipple size.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Theodore said:


> Strongly prefer it. I think women who have more body hair also tend to have the nicest hair on top. A thick, longish mop of dark wavy hair gives me the googly eyes.
> 
> ps I have posted once in 5+ years so I'm really diving in here. Hope it helped.


Forgive me, Salma.










I mean, srsly.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

I like how different *eyebrow* shapes and thicknesses have come to be considered attractive over the past couple of decades. If I'd let my eyebrows stay natural all along, they'd _still_ be naturally beautiful. Unfortunately, I might have fallen into that trap of irritating some of the follicles to the point that they won't speak to me anymore. Blondes with skinny brows used to warn us youngsters about it, but I thought, "My hairs are strong. It'll never happen to me." So I fucked them over repeatedly (my brows, I mean, not the well-meaning blondes; they were nice).

So glad I never treated my pubic hair that way, or I'd still be trying to fix it. I wonder, are there elderly blonde ladies who regret over-depilating their pubes for years when they were younger?


@AnneM


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Pippi I don't miss my unibrow very much. I'm actually very happy that those hair follicles between my eyes gave up the good fight.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

AnneM said:


> @Pippi I don't miss my unibrow very much. I'm actually very happy that those hair follicles between my eyes gave up the good fight.


Oh, no, I was talking about the ones on the top & bottom. They were naturally shaped more like this:










but I fucked with the arches & changed the shape to something like this:










which is not how they naturally want to grow, so it requires too much attention & maintenance to keep, is prone to errors of tweezing if I do it myself, & even requires trimming on the inner & sometimes outer edges. But if I'd let them stay natural all along, they'd have required no maintenance, & they'd have looked beautiful, like in the 1st picture.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Pippi You're probably the most beautiful woman I've never seen.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

AnneM said:


> @Pippi You're probably the most beautiful woman I've never seen.


No, no, that's not me! I look more like this:


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Pippi My type exactly. Gorgeous. I'd have to kick all those animals outta the way, though.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Pippi said:


> I guess he likes pussy. There seem to be some weird bumps on the labia of that one, though. Do you think he realizes that's a cause for concern?


Textured for his pleasure?


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Textured for his pleasure?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Pippi said:


>


Nuns are hot. :tongue:


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Nuns are hot. :tongue:


oh my, young man


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Nuns are hot. :tongue:


I'm just going to keep posting this clip all over PerC until I have fully established my reputation as this:


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Most women have been emasculated by the anti-bush patriarchy!


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

AnneM said:


> The only waxing I do is philosophical.


Good. Let me know when you begin to wane so I can relax and ponder some muff diving.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

BigApplePi said:


> Good. Let me know when you begin to wane so I can relax and ponder some muff diving.


Does my waxing philosophical _stress you out_?


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

AnneM said:


> Does my waxing philosophical _stress you out_?


Let's take it like this:

*Ecclesiastes 3:1-8 American Standard Version (ASV)*

3 For everything there is a season, and a time for every [SUP][a][/SUP]purpose under heaven: [SUP]2 [/SUP]a time to be born, and a time to die; a time to plant, and a time to pluck up that which is planted; [SUP]3 [/SUP]a time to kill, and a time to heal; a time to break down, and a time to build up; [SUP]4 [/SUP]a time to weep, and a time to laugh; a time to mourn, and a time to dance; [SUP]5 [/SUP]a time to cast away stones, and a time to gather stones together; a time to embrace, and a time to refrain from embracing; [SUP]6 [/SUP]a time to seek, and a time to lose; a time to keep, and a time to cast away; [SUP]7 [/SUP]a time to rend, and a time to sew; a time to keep silence, and a time to speak; [SUP]8 [/SUP]a time to love, and a time to hate; a time for war, and a time for peace.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@BigApplePi Ah. I see.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

I shave it all, or at least most of it usually. It feels more hygienic (even if it isn't actually) and i'm pretty self conscious about hair being there when a guy goes down on me or something. 

I asked one guy if he preferred shaved or unshaved and he didn't have a preference.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Wellsy said:


> Because she is a sadist clearly! hahaha
> I think because it was fun for her and was rationalized by speculative assertions that it'd take longer to grow back than if it were shaved. *But it makes as much sense to me as why someone would enjoy watching pimples pop*.


But...I love watching pimples pop


----------



## Stopping By Woods (Jun 20, 2016)

I don't really have a preference - just as I don't with hairstyle. 

I fall for the whole package.

Happy with bush, trimmed or shaved/waxed/lasered - although I have little experience with the latter.

Most of my exes were natural, with super soft lady fur - I can only assume they conditioned it.

I love oral, more than anything, and have never had a problem with hair in my mouth.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Aridela said:


> But...I love watching pimples pop


Yeah and it makes no sense ya weirdo XD
It does seem quite popular though, some sort of intense catharsis which I don’t experience.
I do wonder the basis of its appeal.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Wellsy said:


> Yeah and it makes no sense ya weirdo XD
> It does seem quite popular though, some sort of intense catharsis which I don’t experience.
> I do wonder the basis of its appeal.


I don't know, I just love the sound when the pressure is released. 

Sense of accomplishment


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Aridela said:


> But...I love watching pimples pop


Yet another reason to love you.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

AnneM said:


> Yet another reason to love you.


Bonobos bond by grooming each other you know. 

Popping pimples makes sense, evolutionary.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Aridela said:


> Bonobos bond by grooming each other you know.
> 
> Popping pimples makes sense, evolutionary.


That's a great pick-up line.

For a certain type of person.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Penis popper


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Wellsy said:


> Penis popper


I'm confused isn't it the penis that does the popping? h:


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Aridela said:


> I'm confused isn't it the penis that does the popping? h:


Not quite


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Wellsy said:


> Not quite


Enlightening.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Jalapeno poppers.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

AnneM said:


> I'm just going to keep posting this clip all over PerC until I have fully established my reputation as this:


Dammit I have to see that clip. My work PC doesn't show them!


----------



## Stopping By Woods (Jun 20, 2016)

Wellsy said:


> Not quite


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

It is done. 

I will probably pay for it tomorrow. 

I was reminded of two things: 

1. Vaginas look like aliens. 

2. I have a birthmark.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

AnneM said:


> It is done.
> 
> I will probably pay for it tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Congrats!

How to prevent having to pay for afterwards:

Use almond oil rather than soap or gel. It's cheap, and better for your skin, but the razors last many times longer as well, because soap is too aggressive, and the blades will start to rust quickly.



Rusty Blades said:


> Not only can a rusty blade cause cuts and abrasions, but it can also cause razor bumps, ingrown hairs and any number of painful and embarrassing conditions.


I also use a warm blade, by keeping it in a cup of (not too) hot water, and make sure the hair is wet, which makes smooth cuts (rather than breaking it).

Afterwards use almond oil again on the alien skin. Although there are other more expensive dermatological skin care products you could use if you prefer. 

And always shave in direction of the hairline or flow (dunno what its called), never against it. That may be harder to detect in rainforests.

Enjoy


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@mimesis You shave your vag? :laughing: Who would've thunk.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

AnneM said:


> @mimesis You shave your vag? :laughing: Who would've thunk.


Vag no, but it does look like an alien


----------



## Stopping By Woods (Jun 20, 2016)

mimesis said:


> Vag no, but it does look like an alien


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Stopping By Woods Yeah, that was filmed in my bathroom last night.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Stopping By Woods said:


>


Alternatively,


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@mimesis _You're naughty. _


----------



## Stopping By Woods (Jun 20, 2016)

AnneM said:


> @Stopping By Woods Yeah, that was filmed in my bathroom last night.











Boys have a








Girls have a


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Stopping By Woods said:


> View attachment 830459
> 
> 
> Boys have a
> ...


Boys have a Gonzo and Girls have a Cthulhu?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Stopping By Woods My son just said, "Whoa, Mama, I've never heard _*that*_ laugh!"


----------



## Stopping By Woods (Jun 20, 2016)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> Boys have a Gonzo and Girls have a Cthulhu?



That dear lady, is one of the late Herr Giger's creations...

If only_ he_ who waits dreaming, in _his_ house at R'lyeh, looked like that...








*Join your local cult now, avoid the rush, avoid the insanity, get eaten first...Iä! Iä! Cthulhu fhtagn! Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah-nagl fhtagn—etc etc*


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Stopping By Woods said:


> That dear lady, is one of the late Herr Giger's creations...


Isn't it interesting that that doesn't scare me at all? Even if I were to see it in real life.....

What scares me, I wonder.....


----------



## Stopping By Woods (Jun 20, 2016)

AnneM said:


> @Stopping By Woods My son just said, "Whoa, Mama, I've never heard _*that*_ laugh!"


Thanks Ma'am, then my work here is done...


----------



## Stopping By Woods (Jun 20, 2016)

AnneM said:


> Isn't it interesting that that doesn't scare me at all? Even if I were to see it in real life.....
> 
> What scares me, I wonder.....


The Facehugger or dread Cthulhu?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Stopping By Woods said:


> The Facehugger or dread Cthulhu?


No, there's only one thing that scares me: the 9th circle of hell. That's my only fear in my life, that Judas wouldn't be able to get out. He's my mission.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

AnneM said:


> No, there's only one thing that scares me: the 9th circle of hell. That's my only fear in my life, that Judas wouldn't be able to get out. He's my mission.
> 
> View attachment 830483


Inside the center mouth of Satan


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

AnneM said:


> @mimesis _You're naughty. _


I yum what I yum


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

AnneM said:


> Isn't it interesting that that doesn't scare me at all? Even if I were to see it in real life.....
> 
> What scares me, I wonder.....


Alien looks pretty gross...


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

mimesis said:


> Alien looks pretty gross...


That's the thing, though. Gross stuff doesn't scare me. Sad stuff scares me.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

I hate body hair on women, legs, arms, pussy, ass crack, anywhere.

My reasoning is simple'

1. Hairy people remind me of apes/monkeys
2. Feels terrible when you're rubbing against her compared to silky smooth
3. It looks ugly & less refined IMO

I personally shave my own pubic hairs too so it's fair and I don't have any arm, chest, stomach hair etc to begin with so works out well.


----------



## Alice Alipheese (Aug 16, 2019)

boy, this got off topic XD

my two cents, i prefer shaven, its all fun and games until you go down on her and get some pubic hair up your nose and you sneeze on her on accident...


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Alice Alipheese said:


> boy, this got off topic XD
> .


There's no such thing as "off topic" on threads *I* start.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

ENTJudgement said:


> I hate body hair on women, legs, arms, pussy, ass crack, anywhere.
> 
> My reasoning is simple'
> 
> 1. Hairy people remind me of apes/monkeys


I guess you're not going to be having much sex when society falls apart here in a decade or two. I doubt shaving will be high on anyone's list of priorities. Better learn how to like those monkeys....


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Muff Diver chica chica wowow


----------



## Stopping By Woods (Jun 20, 2016)

AnneM said:


> I guess you're not going to be having much sex when society falls apart here in a decade or two. I doubt shaving will be high on anyone's list of priorities. Better learn how to like those monkeys....


A decade or two... 

*Chuckles...which develop into uproarious laughter* :laughing:

That's overly optimistic. 

I plan on to continue shaving (or whatever hair removal processes suffice) certain parts on my anatomy long after the SHTF / TEOTWAWKI

And I will make my hair removal and toilette items available to a suitable female companion...and I'm sure I will find time for sex, in between the violence, gardening, making stuff etc


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Stopping By Woods It seems we define "optimism" quite differently.


----------



## Stopping By Woods (Jun 20, 2016)

AnneM said:


> @Stopping By Woods It seems we define "optimism" quite differently.


Indeed, I find little to be optimistic about these days, despite my nagging internal voice that tells me I should think otherwise.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Stopping By Woods said:


> Indeed, I find little to be optimistic about these days, despite my nagging internal voice that tells me I should think otherwise.


Baby, the End Times are Good Times, if your name is in that Book. You know how to get your name in that Book? Sneak in and write it in lipstick. That's what I did.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

AnneM said:


> Baby, the End Times are Good Times, if your name is in that Book. You know how to get your name in that Book? Sneak in and write it in lipstick. That's what I did.


Not all of us are women you know


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Stelliferous said:


> Not all of us are women you know


Well, use something else then. Be creative.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

AnneM said:


> ...since y'all's pubic hair is probably next on the chopping block in this day and age of emasculation


:laughing:

I would say managed real estate is ideal. (Note: =/= "stubble").

I'm also half Italian FWIW..lol.



AnneM said:


> Hey, do y'all know about _merkins_?? Maybe this is a business opportunity for me, which might provide the impetus I need.


Mainly because of that one scene with Olivia Wilde in that one show.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

ninjahitsawall said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I would say managed real estate is ideal. (Note: =/= "stubble").


When I read this, I just thought of HOAs. 

https://completelandscaping.com/comply-hoas-landscaping-requirement/

*I think I'll just xeriscape. *


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Robert2928 said:


> *Who would have a problem with the abundant pubic hair of a woman of Italian heritage?*
> As long as I find her attractive, she can make me a pepperoni pizza and her hygiene is good aka it doesn't produce an odor most foul then IDGAF. She can get it as much as she wants.


WTF... the wording of this sentence is so weird I got the mental image of an italian woman sprinkling pubes on pepperoni pizza after showering.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

prefer without or trimmed

look down on men who prefer bush


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Convex said:


> prefer without or trimmed
> 
> look down on men who prefer bush


Well, _I_ look down on men who can't write in complete sentences. :dry:

I've realized this week: it's not enough to shave your pubes off. You have to do that shit every day!!! Unless you want your vag to look like this:









No thanks, no thanks. I'm growing my luxurious locks back out.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

AnneM said:


> Well, _I_ look down on men who can't write in complete sentences. :dry:
> 
> I've realized this week: it's not enough to shave your pubes off. You have to do that shit every day!!! Unless you want your vag to look like this:
> 
> ...


well frankly i don't care who you look down on

you can still keep it trimmed and cleaned up if you don't wanna shave often


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Convex said:


> you can still keep it trimmed and cleaned up if you don't wanna shave often


Oh, is that right. I could do that? That hadn't occurred to me.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

AnneM said:


> Oh, is that right. I could do that? That hadn't occurred to me.


feeler/thinker differences what can i say


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Convex said:


> feeler/thinker differences what can i say


It all comes right back to that, huh.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

AnneM said:


> It all comes right back to that, huh.


i didn't make the rules ma'am


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

KSYHM said:


> Even though there is nothing objectively wrong with it, it still grosses most people out, me included.


:shocked:

You think there's "nothing objectively wrong" with that??? 

Oh, here it comes.....the other side of me....it's coming....


----------



## KSYHM (Sep 21, 2019)

AnneM said:


> :shocked:
> 
> You think there's "nothing objectively wrong" with that???
> 
> Oh, here it comes.....the other side of me....it's coming....


Do you have a logical or moral reason for why this is wrong? I’m interested to knowroud:


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

I've got to get my mind off the topic of this thread.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

KSYHM said:


> Do you have a logical or moral reason for why this is wrong? I’m interested to knowroud:


I've been walking around my kitchen asking myself the same question. Really trying to keep religious/moral upbringing out of it, and say why it strikes me as.....inadvisable. I'm not going to say "wrong," because I am more of a relativist than that. 

I would say that anything that inspires secrecy usually also inspires guilt. It's just the way humans are wired. In that situation, they probably would never be able to tell anyone, let alone their parents. It would be an invisible barrier to honest communication in the child-parent relationship. When honest communication in a relationship is faulty, the relationship becomes troubled. 

Also, I don't think two people would indulge in this behavior as light-heartedly as you make it sound. I think one or the other would be deeply affected by it and carry it for life. Might even come to consider it as a kind of sexual abuse.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

BigApplePi said:


> I've got to get my mind off the topic of this thread.


You could always unsubscribe, right?


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

AnneM said:


> You could always unsubscribe, right?


Unsubscribe? Do you really think that would work? I have a photographic memory of that girl I spent lots of time with back then. She was a beauty vis a vis that area. You don't want me to forget her do you? I won't.


----------



## KSYHM (Sep 21, 2019)

AnneM said:


> I've been walking around my kitchen asking myself the same question. Really trying to keep religious/moral upbringing out of it, and say why it strikes me as.....inadvisable. I'm not going to say "wrong," because I am more of a relativist than that.
> 
> I would say that anything that inspires secrecy usually also inspires guilt. It's just the way humans are wired. In that situation, they probably would never be able to tell anyone, let alone their parents. It would be an invisible barrier to honest communication in the child-parent relationship. When honest communication in a relationship is faulty, the relationship becomes troubled.
> 
> Also, I don't think two people would indulge in this behavior as light-heartedly as you make it sound. I think one or the other would be deeply affected by it and carry it for life. Might even come to consider it as a kind of sexual abuse.


I see what you mean, and I agree with you. The stress that comes from keeping a secret that is considered extremely unethical in society and from the disappointment, or even disgust their parents would feel could potentially leave some scars on them. However, I don’t think that’s the reason why we are disgusted by the idea of siblings having protected sex. Like you said, it’s not how humans are wired. We have effective pregnancy prevention since what, 100 years? The past experiences of incest have left a mark in our DNA.

So, the more I think of it, the more I’m convinced I don’t like female pubic hair because of my genes. But what could affect my ancestors’ taste of pubic hair for it to become a turndown? Have there been spiders in it? Was there a mutation that brought them alive, with a crave for bites? That really intrigues me…


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

BigApplePi said:


> Unsubscribe? Do you really think that would work? I have a photographic memory of that girl I spent lots of time with back then. She was a beauty vis a vis that area. You don't want me to forget her do you? I won't.


BigApplePi=








I would never interfere with the eternal love of a man for a particular woman's pubic hair.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

KSYHM said:


> So, the more I think of it, the more I’m convinced I don’t like female pubic hair because of my genes. But what could affect my ancestors’ taste of pubic hair for it to become a turndown? Have there been spiders in it? Was there a mutation that brought them alive, with a crave for bites? That really intrigues me…


Hmmmmm.......if you consider all the centuries of pubic lice people had to deal with....and the fact that *certain* women, ahem, probably started shaving because of that....maybe your ancestors were really into prostitutes? Who knows.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

AnneM said:


> BigApplePi=
> View attachment 831941


I can't believe you got hold of my vid!





AnneM said:


> Hmmmmm.......if you consider all the centuries of pubic lice people had to deal with....and the fact that *certain* women, ahem, probably started shaving because of that....maybe your ancestors were really into prostitutes? Who knows.


Pubic hair wasn't confined to prostitutes, was it?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

BigApplePi said:


> Pubic hair wasn't confined to prostitutes, was it?


I'm pretty sure it wasn't. But I'm not into fact checking, you know.


----------



## Grüßlimüsli (Sep 13, 2019)

Nice thread! I stopped shaving my body hair like... 3 or 4 years ago. Due to fighting sexism, beauty stereotypes and that shit.
I had like one or two times when I thought it would be interesting to re-shave, and I hated the feeling of outgrowing hair, the itching stubbles (as you mentioned). Oh, I never had the honor to feel my leghair flowing in the wind, slightly and softly tickeling my leg. Very funny and nice and kinda freey (lol) feeling. I'd never shave my pubic hair because a guy wishes me to do so, wtf. Cutting 1 or 2 cm off is totally ok for me, if I want to do it for myself.  But I will never shave that place again, don't like it. 

And yeaaaah haaair

Let it grow and let it flow! 


Do you people know the HAIR musical? Watch the "Hair (1979) - song Hair"-Video on Youtube, it is magnificent.

Peacele Radiesle

<3


(sorry for my trashy english. k bye)


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

AnneM said:


> I'm pretty sure it wasn't. But I'm not into fact checking, you know.


That's how people often go rong. One of the first steps in doing proper science is to not go around being "pretty sure" wo checking them facts.


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

:shocked::shocked::shocked: A MERKIN 

NOW I'M GOING TO QUESTION FROM NOW UNTIL ETERNITY IF EVERY WOMAN I SEE IS HIDING A MERKIN 











Also when are you going to make a thread on what the women-folk like on a maaa-yon skeebop skaboop


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm never gonna say what i think her. 

Goodbye and No.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> I'm never gonna say what i think her.
> 
> Goodbye and No.


Well, thanks for letting us know you decline to participate. We were all wondering where you were.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> View attachment 831969


Do you have one wo the cup? Can't see anything.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

BigApplePi said:


> Do you have one wo the cup? Can't see anything.


From now on, will you please put forth the effort to include a slash and write "w/o"? It makes my brain glitch when you don't. Please and thank you.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

AnneM said:


> From now on, will you please put forth the effort to include a slash and write "w/o"? It makes my brain glitch when you don't. Please and thank you.


Yer welcome but what about *my *brain? It's set for minimalism. W/o my brain I can't feel anything.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

BigApplePi said:


> Yer welcome but what about *my *brain? It's set for minimalism. W/o my brain I can't feel anything.


Poor thing.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

AnneM said:


> Poor thing.


That could explain why I feel so sorry for myself ... but shouldn't we get back into female pubic hair? I'm losing my imaging.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

BigApplePi said:


> That could explain why I feel so sorry for myself ... but shouldn't we get back into female pubic hair? I'm losing my imaging.


_Actually_, I want to talk about _*armpit*_ hair. Here's some imagery for you: 

From the time I was about 16, interestingly enough around the same time I became a vegetarian, I didn't shave. Anything. That lasted until age 21 when I got a teaching job and didn't want to have to take shit from my shitty students. 

5 years of walking around like a yeti. And feeling _great_ about myself, too!

Recently, I've been going thru my old college days party photos....and I'm like, "OH MY GOD!! What _is_ that?? _What_ is that crawling out from under my arm??"

And it's dawning on me....maybe....the reason why no one ever asked me out.....the solution to _Anne Marie's Great Mystery_ is... that the armpit hair monster... was just too much for even the most enlightened man. 

I don't know; maybe that was it. 

Or maybe it really was like everyone told me: they were all just intimidated by me. 

Probably just the armpit hair, though....


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

AnneM said:


> Well, thanks for letting us know you decline to participate. We were all wondering where you were.


Wtf debating about hair body. thats so gross. 

What the fuck is actually this thread ?


----------



## Djairouks (Aug 26, 2019)

I haven't gone through all 31 pages, but really I laugh when I read this shit, when did people become such fragile beings... because of a few hairs, come on are you going to choke to death :tongue:!
Sex is messy always will be I just don't understand, this need to "sanitize everything" especially that biologically, pubic hair have a defined role in keeping shit away from you sensitive parts, like in your nose, so this hygiene idea is totally backwards actually ! People in the 80s had just as much oral, I even would think more, because they weren't so obsessed by all this nonsense, no one very ran screaming or died because OMG one hair got stuck in their teeth.

Worst, I have been with some women who are so much in their head about pubic hair, that it literally ruined the experience, it's your natural state what's so gross about that, I mean how sad and dumb is this !? I love sucking apricots lol, ain't gonna stop because of no hair, when I'm hungry I'm going to eat !

Let me also say, shaved pubis makes you look like a little girl, which I really do not find appealing and when the stubble is there, it can scratch my face pretty harshly, so I prefer a comfy hair pillow h: !


----------



## temptingthesea (May 7, 2018)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> Wtf debating about hair body. thats so gross.
> 
> What the fuck is actually this thread ?


Body hair is natural. It's not gross.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

temptingthesea said:


> Body hair is natural. It's not gross.



ITS PERSONNAL. 

I never say hair body is gross himself. 
Debating about its gross because its dumb and subjective and personnal to let random people know about it.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> Wtf debating about hair body. thats so gross.


Why would debating be gross? Debating is a common expression of our differences. There is a whole section of PerC on debating.






> What the fuck is actually this thread ?


I gather it's about hair. The topic is so hairy it has to be looked at from many angles ... not necessarily about fucking though.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

BigApplePi said:


> Why would debating be gross? Debating is a common expression of our differences. There is a whole section of PerC on debating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isee. Thats just individual attention of personnal choice. 

Where the point ? 

Thats pretty nonsens


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> ITS PERSONNAL.
> 
> I never say hair body is gross himself.
> Debating about its gross because its dumb and subjective and personnal to let random people know about it.


What is this word "personal"? I don't know it....


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Djairouks said:


> I haven't gone through all 31 pages


*SLACKER!!!*




> Worst, I have been with some women who are so much in their head about pubic hair, that it literally ruined the experience


While performing the act, worrying about one's appearance is a definite mood killer. I'm glad my husband finally got that thru my thick skull. He said, "Ugh, I wouldn't notice or care about _______ , but when you keep bringing it up it makes me focus on it." 



> Let me also say, shaved pubis makes you look like a little girl, which I really do not find appealing and when the stubble is there, it can scratch my face pretty harshly, so I prefer a comfy hair pillow h:


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

32 pages of pubic hair discussion


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

SirCanSir said:


> 32 pages of pubic hair discussion


Impressive, isn't it? 

I do what I can.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah nuff bout pubes


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

mimesis said:


> Yeah nuff bout pubes


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

AnneM said:


> View attachment 831997


A hell of a lot more personal.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

mimesis said:


> A hell of a lot more personal.


"Milk, milk,
lemonade--
round the corner fudge is made."

I don't think anyone is going to have much to say about asshole bleaching. 

Maybe we should just talk about breast size. That's universal, and less personal than pubic hair. Anyone? Shall the thread morph?


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

are you guys talking baout asshole bleaching lol. i have stuff for that. wonder if guys like that or not. anyone have an opinion? or should i read back? havent been around in a while. @AnneM


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Penny said:


> are you guys talking baout asshole bleaching lol. i have stuff for that. wonder if guys like that or not. anyone have an opinion? or should i read back? havent been around in a while. @AnneM


HAAAAAAAAAA! I doubt there will be much feedback on this topic. But have at it if you are so inclined! I don't even use bleach to clean my house, let alone apply it to my body. I never even knew such a practice existed until I saw "Bridesmaids."


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

AnneM said:


> HAAAAAAAAAA! I doubt there will be much feedback on this topic. But have at it if you are so inclined! I don't even use bleach to clean my house, let alone apply it to my body. I never even knew such a practice existed until I saw "Bridesmaids."


you use something called hydroquinone cream. avon sells some. its very gentle and lightens the skin very nicely.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

tanstaafl28 said:


> There's always another book to read.


My husband says, "There's always another book _not_ to read."


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

AnneM said:


> My husband says, "There's always another book _not_ to read."


He's not a 5 then.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

tanstaafl28 said:


> He's not a 5 then.


Nope, he's not. 

But my mom is. 

And she totally would agree with you.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

AnneM said:


> Nothing could possibly be worse than living forever! I just want to look fine as fuck until the day I die, and I don't care when that day arrives.


Very few would be able to achieve that. There was a drama years ago where he got that wish. He was very happy until they gave him life w/o (aka wo) the possibility of parole. If you change you mind I can look into it. 

BTW in your place I would be more concerned how I looked four days after than the same day. 

Fashion, ya know.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

BigApplePi said:


> Very few would be able to achieve that. There was a drama years ago where he got that wish. He was very happy until they gave him life w/o (aka wo) the possibility of parole. If you change you mind I can look into it.
> 
> BTW in your place I would be more concerned how I looked four days after than the same day.
> 
> Fashion, ya know.


That's a Twilight Zone episode.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

AnneM said:


> Nope, he's not.
> 
> But my mom is.
> 
> And she totally would agree with you.


I was a holy terror as a child. I was into everything, you turned your head, I'd be gone. The only thing that settled me down was to tell me a story, and, when I got older, give me a book. Then I'd sit still for hours. This came in handy when I was grounded as a pre-teen and teenager, which was frequent.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

Trim it lady! The bush isn't sanitary or tasteful lol! :tongue:


----------



## Shale (Jan 17, 2012)

If you want to know what it is like for a man to eat you out with all your hair, make out with a dude with an unkempt beard. I'm being serious. lol


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Shale said:


> If you want to know what it is like for a man to eat you out with all your hair, make out with a dude with an unkempt beard. I'm being serious. lol


:laughing:

1. Not a fan of c-lingus, so that's a non-issue. 

2. I _do_ make out with a person with an unkempt beard on a regular basis. I guess we're made for each other!


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

aniaday said:


> Trim it lady! The bush isn't sanitary or tasteful lol! :tongue:


I kinda feel like _most_ things about the human body aren't "sanitary" or "tasteful." Just a bunch of animals, we are....

We can disguise it to an extent, but not forever!


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

@AnneM For some reason you talking about pubic hair makes me really uncomfortable but I guess I will say this:

I've been with women ranging from shaving their mound bald and to women who aside from maintaining their hygiene don't touch their pubes and I can confidently say prefer a trimmed and neat, but not bald or unkempt.

Bald feels unnatural (but can be good in certain circumstances) and unkempt can be pretty wild! So trimmed and neat is my preference and is how I maintain myself as well so there's no double standard as well.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Scoobyscoob said:


> @AnneM For some reason you talking about pubic hair makes me really uncomfortable


:laughing: This thread could die a natural death for all I care, but people are keeping it on life support for some reason. Pull the plug, people, pull the plug!


----------



## Shale (Jan 17, 2012)

AnneM said:


> :laughing:
> 
> 1. Not a fan of c-lingus, so that's a non-issue.
> 
> 2. I _do_ make out with a person with an unkempt beard on a regular basis. I guess we're made for each other!


Girl, it's not about everyone else. It's about you and your preferences. Hair is sort of an easy to treat issue, if it's an issue. As long as he is okay with it, don't worry about what others think. You be YOU, you savage jungle woman! lol 

Btw, on a different note I've decided to stop dying my hair and letting my grey come in. IDK what color my natural hair is anymore, but I want to know. I'd rather have natural healthy hair than fried blonde highlights (living in the desert too.) This has nothing to do with your public hair, but I'm having wine ... so ..... hahaha


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Shale said:


> Girl, it's not about everyone else. It's about you and your preferences. Hair is sort of an easy to treat issue, if it's an issue. As long as he is okay with it, don't worry about what others think. You be YOU, you savage jungle woman! lol


I think I was just feeling extra frisky when I started this thread. What feels like an eternity ago....



> Btw, on a different note I've decided to stop dying my hair and letting my grey come in. IDK what color my natural hair is anymore, but I want to know. I'd rather have natural healthy hair than fried blonde highlights (living in the desert too.)


I can't wait to have grey hair!!!!! Badaaaaaaaasssss!! 



> This has nothing to do with your *public* hair


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Shale (Jan 17, 2012)

AnneM said:


> I think I was just feeling extra frisky when I started this thread. What feels like an eternity ago....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh Jeeebus Crimmus, I blame it on the wine. hahahaha


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Shale said:


> Ohhh Jeeebus Crimmus, I blame it on the wine. hahahaha


You're making me wish I had some wine.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

AnneM said:


> :laughing: This thread could die a natural death for all I care, but people are keeping it on life support for some reason. Pull the plug, people, pull the plug!


Well, I might be venturing into TMI territory but I've gone down on a few women who had some rather wild bushes and if a guy goes at it with enough vigor, there's a good chance you'll end up with a pubic hair somehow stuck to the back of your tongue by the end of it.

That's led to a few times where after I was done, I'd have to go to the bathroom, close the door and essentially try to hack and gag the stray pube out of my throat. Hahah.

So that's why I prefer neat and trimmed. Bald is great if she waxes and you two generate a lot of heat together. Then as the guy, it feels like gliding on slippery skin and feels exceptional!


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

I seriously cannot believe I read this thread. For anyone who knows me well, the idea of me actively seeking out any content that might contain sexual stuff is impossible. However, I recently found that site for non-sexualised breasts and freaked out because mine don't look like any of the others. Of course I started thinking I was a freak about that time, brought it up with a friend ... a male friend ... who wigged out on me talking about my chronic back pain so I think he didn't understand the reason I brought it up. No elaboration. I'm extremely shy. 

Fascinating thread. Pulled me down from a 10 in confidence to maybe a 2? Because who's to know what the man I'm with REALLY thinks, you know? When I was younger I "took care" of it so I wouldn't look weird in a swimsuit. I have a personal shaver I think is what it's called? @hornpipe2 lost the guard to it when we went on a recent vacation and since then, I won't go near myself with it anymore. It's just ... too scary. I wouldn't have ever done anything had I not found that personal shaver, though. For those who wonder, the guard keeps tho blade from touching the skin by about 1-2 cm so I know I won't screw up anything. 

Naw I want to know what @hornpipe2 thinks about this stuff. I'd tag one other member, but he might freak out and start talking about my back again and that would be really weird.


----------



## hornpipe2 (Nov 3, 2015)

brightflashes said:


> Naw I want to know what @hornpipe2 thinks about this stuff.


Uh... what

I guess just trimmed is fine? I don't really care


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Oh one thing other women were talking about that I didn't mention. I haven't seen many men, but I saw one who like ... he had to have trimmed his? That was so gross to me. I thought it was terribly unmasculine. If they'd only think about where on a woman is most sensitive, they would probably not do that. It's so gross to me. 

But that's just me. I guess some people would like that.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

brightflashes said:


> Oh one thing other women were talking about that I didn't mention. I haven't seen many men, but I saw one who like ... he had to have trimmed his? That was so gross to me. I thought it was terribly unmasculine. If they'd only think about where on a woman is most sensitive, they would probably not do that. It's so gross to me.
> 
> But that's just me. I guess some people would like that.


Why are guys showing you their privates. But yeah, I'd say you have a minority opinion among sexually active women. The only woman who has ever told me that a guy grooming themselves is gross is my sister and why would be for obvious reasons. Some women don't care but out of the two dozen or so women I've been with throughout my life, about 3/4th of them have said to groom or only PiV sex and no BJ.

But this is the kind of stuff I would NEVER talk about in polite company and only on an online forum. Hahah


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Why are guys showing you their privates. But yeah, I'd say you have a minority opinion among sexually active women. The only woman who has ever told me that a guy grooming themselves is gross is my sister and why would be for obvious reasons. Some women don't care but out of the two dozen or so women I've been with throughout my life, about 3/4th of them have said to groom or only PiV sex and no BJ.
> 
> But this is the kind of stuff I would NEVER talk about in polite company and only on an online forum. Hahah


lol. I'm 38; guys don't tend to show me their privates anymore. But I was young once, believe it or not.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

brightflashes said:


> lol. I'm 38; guys don't tend to show me their privates anymore. But I was young once, believe it or not.


Hahah, well I have a habit of oversharing in the sex and relationship forum here, but I find that if a guy trims everything but about an inch, then it won't scratch and knick like stubble does. It goes both ways too, as my wife sometimes shaves and it can be uncomfortable if there's stubble. It's not so bad with her as she has soft and very straight hair but someone with coarse hair would be a nightmare! :shocked:


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

My GF trims and shaves due to very rich periods. She thinks it's gross when all the stuff is baked into the hair and more difficult to clean. I'm OK with that.


----------



## wolvent42 (Jun 17, 2013)

i like to trim the hair on my real doll, keeps gorwing back but, she must be takin some biotin supplements when Im not around.


----------



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

Scoobyscoob said:


> So trimmed and neat is my preference and is how *I maintain myself as well so there's no double standard* as well.


Good boy!! roud:

The bush harbours smell and all kinds of stuff which could have been erased completely with one wipe. I mean if your guy is into them "pheromones" then its up to him but for myself I like it as close to sterile as possible. Better for head days and laundry days too, the benefits are plenty. :tongue:

I don't like bald that much though! Bald is cold and clammy, but if the fella prefers it I can get used to that :smug:


----------



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

wolvent42 said:


> i like to trim the hair on my real doll, keeps gorwing back but, she must be takin some biotin supplements when Im not around.


Still cant understand why some men like doing that, for the life of me.


----------



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

brightflashes said:


> Oh one thing other women were talking about that I didn't mention. I haven't seen many men, but I saw one who like ... he had to have trimmed his? That was so gross to me. I thought it was terribly unmasculine. If they'd only think about where on a woman is most sensitive, they would probably not do that. It's so gross to me.
> 
> But that's just me. I guess some people would like that.


What is masculine about a trim? Its not a bald fanny now was it? Also what does the sensitivity have to do with the hair... am I missing something in the bedroom? :laughing:


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

pwowq said:


> My GF trims and shaves due to very rich periods. She thinks it's gross when all the stuff is baked into the hair and more difficult to clean. I'm OK with that.











Don't want that baked on sauce on your pans. 









Have to put her thru the dishwasher.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

40 ................................ 


Dont mind me ill stay around with my jaw dropped counting the attention this thread gets


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

aniaday said:


> What is masculine about a trim? Its not a bald fanny now was it? Also what does the sensitivity have to do with the hair... am I missing something in the bedroom? :laughing:


I'm sorry; I think you misread me. I was saying that it's UNmasculine about a trim. And anyway, that's what I thought about something I saw at LEAST 16 years ago. So this isn't a recent thing. I definitely do not want to talk about what is and isn't sensitive on a woman in the bedroom. It's just basic anatomy I would imagine. 

I'm extremely shy about this stuff. Perhaps another member here wil enlighten you?


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

AnneM said:


> Don't want that baked on sauce on your pans.
> 
> 
> Have to put her thru the dishwasher.


:shocked:


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

SirCanSir said:


> 40 ................................
> 
> 
> Dont mind me ill stay around with my jaw dropped counting the attention this thread gets


_*To everyone I say:*_


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

aniaday said:


> Good boy!! roud:
> 
> The bush harbours smell and all kinds of stuff which could have been erased completely with one wipe. I mean if your guy is into them "pheromones" then its up to him but for myself I like it as close to sterile as possible. Better for head days and laundry days too, the benefits are plenty. :tongue:
> 
> I don't like bald that much though! Bald is cold and clammy, but if the fella prefers it I can get used to that :smug:


Hahah, well you have your preferences but you like a guy who shaves their privates? 

Bald is only great if she waxes. Shaving means stubble jabs for about a month and that's no bueno. I give off a lot of body heat so if my partner also gives off a lot of body heat then it can turn into a hot and frictionless (read: sweaty) affair. :tongue:


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm doing it for myself ( ˘ ³˘)











* *


----------



## Theodore (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like this thread is becoming a de facto sticky. Let's make it official. 

Sticky: Sexual Confession Time
Sticky: Romantic Confession Time
Sticky: Lady Pubes


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Pubic hair and body hair in general are just gross. I cannot imagine anyone seeing them as sexy.


----------



## Djairouks (Aug 26, 2019)

Blazkovitz said:


> Pubic hair and body hair in general are just gross. I cannot imagine anyone seeing them as sexy.


Damn that's being really open minded... body hair have functions actually you would get a lot more sick and cold without any, I'm still bedazzled people are grossed out by their natural biology, some to the point of looking away or looking like they will get sick !
If really hair had no use, the humanity would have outgrown (pun intended) them for eons, but we havent have we !


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Djairouks said:


> Damn that's being really open minded... body hair have functions actually you would get a lot more sick and cold without any


That's what clothes are for!



> If really hair had no use, the humanity would have outgrown (pun intended) them for eons, but we havent have we !


Remember we are a young species, not eons old. People have always shaved their body hair since the days of ancient Egypt, when we're able to do this by means of biotech we'll certainly do so!


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Djairouks said:


> Damn that's being really open minded... body hair have functions actually you would get a lot more sick and cold without any, I'm still bedazzled people are grossed out by their natural biology, some to the point of looking away or looking like they will get sick !
> If really hair had no use, the humanity would have outgrown (pun intended) them for eons, but we havent have we !


Humans share about 98.8% of our DNA with our closest relatives, Chimpanzees and Bonobos.










Of that 1.2% difference there's at least one physical phenotype trait standing out, that tweaks a significantly reduced bodily vegetation in humans.










And likely this image ^^^ was much more en vogue, hundreds of thousands of years ago. In other words you could speak of a 'trend' towards less vegetation. 

When you argue, or imply, that bodily vegetation is a sign of (sexual) maturity, this would also suggest you are ignoring, or just simply ignorant of the physical changes in that area. Of course the looks of these changes are arguably blurred when bodily vegetation covers that area, and so unable to see the forest for the trees.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Theodore said:


> Looks like this thread is becoming a de facto sticky. Let's make it official.
> 
> Sticky: Sexual Confession Time
> Sticky: Romantic Confession Time
> Sticky: Lady Pubes


Yes! Make my thread sticky!!!!


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@mimesis That's my husband!!!!! Except his back hair is golden. Mmmmmmmmmm. It's like snuggling into a nest of golden down.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

AnneM said:


> @mimesis That's my husband!!!!! Except his back hair is golden. Mmmmmmmmmm. It's like snuggling into a nest of golden down.


Sound like you are made for each other


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

I can't believe this thread has 5 stars, and the other I started recently on the INFJ subforum keeps getting dragged down to two. I feel like the Sex and Relationships forum is like a friendly tribe of natives, whereas this is me on the INFJ forum:


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

AnneM said:


> I can't believe this thread has 5 stars, and the other I started recently on the INFJ subforum keeps getting dragged down to two. I feel like the Sex and Relationships forum is like a friendly tribe of natives, whereas this is me on the INFJ forum:
> 
> View attachment 832337


It's a good thing to discuss. I personally was ahead of the curve, with regard to men. You didn't even see that in porn yet. 

Back then it had already occured to me that women a few years younger more likely shaved their pubes as compared to my own age.

5 years later however labiaplasty was on the rise. Young girls, 11 years old even, who didn't like what they saw, thinking something was wrong with them, when even their mother didn't know what a vagina is supposed to look like. Without hair, that is. 

Some blamed porn or magazines like Playboy for enforcing this as normative, sometimes referred to as 'designer vagina' but I'm pretty sure they just supply a demand. In many countries visible labia minora is considered porn, as compared to (soft-)eroticism, and Playboy deliberatedly chooses the latter, while following the trend on shaved vagina what their subscribers prefer. So they selected only models whose labia minora weren't visible or 'sticking out' and therefor seemingly 'larger' than labia majora, which is roughly 50/50 (so both is normal, if you will). But I suspect, since Playboy is most widely distributed, so easier to access (or peek), many uncertain girls consulted the magazine to check what it's supposed to look like. 

So the real problem is taboo, that it's considered something you don't talk about. Or people just following what is considered the norm, for fear of not looking normal, rather than making personal choices or forming personal opinions regarding aesthetics or preferred physical self-image.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Wow, @mimesis , you've evidently thought a lot about this, son!


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

As a dude, I've got a mission. If I can't find my way to the objective due to hedgerows dense enough to stop the allied army, then we've got a problem. Otherwise, a little light forestry can look nice.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Hypaspist said:


> As a dude, I've got a mission. If I can't find my way to the objective due to hedgerows dense enough to stop the allied army, then we've got a problem. Otherwise, a little light forestry can look nice.


IKR? That would really say something about your soldiers, wouldn't it? What kind of soldier can't make it past a hedgerow?


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

AnneM said:


> Wow, @mimesis , you've evidently thought a lot about this, son!
> 
> View attachment 832343


I also have discussed this a lot with both men and women, irl and on a forum as well for some time, before I got stuck here. (lol)


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

AnneM said:


> IKR? That would really say something about your soldiers, wouldn't it? What kind of soldier can't make it past a hedgerow?


I've seen hedgerows that required additional equipment to get past. Just sayin'. 

The mission has gotta be a success, even if it takes all night.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Hypaspist said:


> The mission has gotta be a success, even if it takes all night.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

AnneM said:


> For the first time in my life, I have access to a panel of (hopefully) disinterested and objective men. And since y'all's pubic hair is probably next on the chopping block in this day and age of emasculation, maybe you will be more inclined to sympathize.
> 
> Who would have a _problem_ with the abundant pubic hair of a woman of Italian heritage?
> 
> Hmmm?


This is really a matter of personal taste so I will only speak for myself.

I am attracted to women with a sultry but earthy and classical appearance, so I do get aroused when they don't shave down there. If you can't imagine what that would look like in practice, think of a young woman from a pastorale scene in 18th century France, spreading in a leisurely manner while her lover sucks on her breasts.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Inside Job said:


> This is really a matter of personal taste so I will only speak for myself.
> 
> I am attracted to women with a sultry but earthy and classical appearance, so I do get aroused when they don't shave down there. If you can't imagine what that would look like in practice, think of a young woman from a pastorale scene in 18th century France, spreading in a leisurely manner while her lover sucks on her breasts.












*And now we can close this thread. *


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm not a dude, but I don't shave down there because i'm scared of knicking myself also i don't have sex so i don't see a reason to


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Denature said:


> Lack of hair is a sign of neoteny and youth. Men primarily value in their sexual partners fertility and youth because his time is best spent on committing and providing for a woman that can actually produce viable offspring for him.


Yes, and girls develop pubic hair at age 12, and it can become pretty much hairy by 14-15.

So what kind of youth are we talking about then?

Because throughout history, we have also had many pedophiles in government. 

Don't take me the wrong way! I'm not saying you're one! I'm just saying maybe the reason why these paintings portray clean shave could be of the above reason.

About the validity of my comment concerning government officials I've heard too much about these cases, and my intuition doesn't usually fall flat.
~~~~

Anyway, speaking for myself, if I have to shave then he has to too, unless I say otherwise, vice versa. If no shaving is involved, then I don't really care about that either... that being said, don't really like overly hairy torsos. Some amount of hair is fine in the down regions, it shows one is a man and not a boy- biologically, at least.

Occasionally I shave or trim just for myself because I want it to look nice, but when I have shaved it has actually really irritated my skin and the stubble hurts/doesn't feel good so... idk. Whatever goes in the moment I suppose. Anyway, I rarely shave in that region, I'm single and I don't participate in hook ups, so really don't need/want to. Not a major concern in my life. Of course I wash down there though, that's just common sense, and hygienic.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

AnneM said:


> View attachment 832259
> 
> 
> Don't want that baked on sauce on your pans.
> ...


Noooooo. Don't ruin pasta sauce xD


----------



## Djairouks (Aug 26, 2019)

prplchknz said:


> I'm not a dude, but I don't shave down there because i'm scared of knicking myself also i don't have sex so i don't see a reason to


Yes not unlikely, I once cut my ballsack shaving, that's very unpleasant !

Somedays I'm dreaming of experiencing a bush, you should put adverts, guys like me might reply h: !


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Djairouks said:


> Yes not unlikely, I once cut my ballsack shaving, that's very unpleasant !


Man, something is really wrong with me today. I read "ballsack" as "basilisk."


----------



## Grüßlimüsli (Sep 13, 2019)

Guys I love this thread and I will forever check on answers. K bye


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Grüßlimüsli said:


> Guys I love this thread and I will forever check on answers. K bye


And you will always be


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Pippi said:


> The point of leaving your pubic hair alone is so that you don't have to deal with or think about it. You're still ruminating about this, Pubes Galore?


Unfortunately, I didn't take my own advice, and I'm still suffering the consequences.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

AnneM said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't take my own advice, and I'm still suffering the consequences.


I tried giving myself advice once. I didn't like being told what to do and didn't take it. Now I'm in the same boat.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

BigApplePi said:


> Now I'm in the same boat.


Ah, you have in-grown hairs, too?


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

AnneM said:


> Ah, you have in-grown hairs, too?


Different boat. T'other one sunk.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Here you go:


https://www.thevulvagallery.com


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

There's a book somewhere with real pictures of people's natural vulvas, but I don't know where it is.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Pippi said:


> There's a book somewhere with real pictures of people's natural vulvas, but I don't know where it is.


Oh, here's one:


https://jezebel.com/a-whole-book-of-beautiful-diverse-vaginas-vulvas-n-5803659

That's what natural vulvas with pubic hair look like, for all you porn addicts who think they look like this:


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Pippi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> https://www.thevulvagallery.com


That lady needs to spend less time thinking about vulvas and more time thinking about her choice of hairstyle.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Pippi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> https://www.thevulvagallery.com


Where can I get me a nice copy? Just in case I can't think of anything for my wife's birthday.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

BigApplePi said:


> Where can I get me a nice copy? Just in case I can't think of anything for my wife's birthday.


Oooooh......better yet: try to find an apartment that's laid out like a vulva!!!!


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

AnneM said:


> Oo%ooh......bet*$3ter y)t: try to f#03ind an [email protected] that's laid ^ut li()#gf489lva!!!!


Sorry. That message came out garbled. Did you say "try to get an apartment where I can get laid"?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

BigApplePi said:


> Sorry. That message came out garbled. Did you say "try to get an apartment where I can get laid"?


If that's what it takes, that's what it takes!


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Where the fairies live


----------

